# hello all



## grizzly (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello all im new to the forum so here we go

My name is leigh my wife is laure and son scott we are from the uk and are looking at moving to portugal in the next couple of years at the moment we live in qatar as thats where i work. 

We are saving money to buy in portugal and settle we are looking at the region of serta as we want a nice country place to live as we are sick of the city life looking forward to clean air and a fresh life 

look forward to chatting with people who have moved to portugal so we have a better understanding of whats involved and the whole way of life there


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Welcome*

Hi Leigh and Laure

Welcome to the Forum from me in a wet damp Liverpool.

Peter the 666 man


----------



## jjnorty (May 14, 2009)

Hi Leigh and Laure

I am based in central Portugal near Tomar which is an old historic town with everything you need to live and if necessary work. 50000 people live or around the town, the area around consits of small quiet villages, Lisob is 1.2 hours by car or your can take the train, bus. Public transport around here pretty good. We are in Ferreiro do Zezere near the Zezere river. Lovely area of outstanding natural beauty. Serta is another 40 km up the road. It is closer to Spain but further from some necessary local areas and activities.I would say a little removed.
But if you like quiet you will certainly find it there.

happy planning

John
central Portugal


----------

